# DIY cage - Re-made project is now finished.



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

so last week i had my last update on my DIY cage building thread, the cage was nearly complete and it all fell apart suddenly. taught me a lesson, thats for sure. and that very same day i started anew, and what came out has pleased me! put this sucker together in less than a week, from start to finish. now all i need is to furnish it, and put the rats in! 











































The bottom lock picture was my fix for the problem of the doors having too much flexiblity when closed. this little notched out piece of wood hold the doors flush to the frame with no chance of escape. 


as you can see i still used the 'pull out bin' idea, and it seems to work well. easy cleanup for sure. any questions im glad to answer! 

the dimensions are approx. 24"d X 32"w X 30"h. the whole cage itself is 4ft tall, allowing for space underneath for storage, and some things on top if i feel lazy.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

update: 

some pics of my girls in their new home. its not fitted with levels yet. but i've done my best to give it some depth and height, they seem to love it so far! cant wait til i get some more hammocks and levels in.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

What is the top made of? It looks chew-able (is that a word?) Other than that it looks good  very roomy. Are you planning on putting shelves in? or just lots of hammocks


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

the top is basically hard pressed cardboard material. i dont think it will be easily chewed (crosses fingers). its pretty hard and nailed in. 

levels are comming as soon as i can make some, but until then a hammock here and there will have to do


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

bubsybob said:


> the top is basically hard pressed cardboard material. i don't think it will be easily chewed (crosses fingers). its pretty hard and nailed in. /quote]
> 
> Id be very careful about that, they could most likely chew their way out in a night, is there a reason you didn't use wire like the rest of the cage? It seems it would make hanging stuff easier too


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah, i ran out. lol 

they've been in the cage overnight with no problems, i made the cage so there isnt really enough room for them to get their mouths on the top to chew, so it should be alright.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks good. She is right about the wood. I have birch wood, which is a lot tougher then the pressed wood your using. And they chew is. Ive have to change the top of the cage because of the chewing. Ide just keep an eye out on the top for chew marks. Its taken my girls some nights to finally make a big enough space I had to cover, so I'm sure if they were determined, they could chew right through it.

Ide go out and get some wire to replace it. More air, easy way to hang more things. :]

Either way, the cage looks great! If you wanted, you can even make a second level seeing how much height you have in the cage.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

i could make 2 or 3 levels lol. the thing with the top is, its flush with the frame, so im not sure they could get their teeth to connect to anything up there really.. can they chew a flat surface??? it would be like me trying to chew a hardwood floor.. i couldnt get my teeth around it because its flat


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know, rats are tricky. 
Rats teeth also point out, unlike ours that pretty much are flat.
I have an image of rats bones and how much the teeth point out, which allows them to grab things easier.
Also a picture of a yawning rat, kinda shows it too.
It could be fine though, but watching it wouldn't hurt. ;]


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

lol yeah i'll keep an eye on it. been 2 days and they havent found a way out yet, but who knows maybe they're just lazy.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

hopefully if your rats are happy they wont even try to escape


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> hopefully if your rats are happy they wont even try to escape


If only this were true... grass is always greener and all that


----------

